# Replacement Code for 72010



## jhofler (Feb 10, 2016)

Does anyone know the replacement CPT code for 72010?  It is now an obsolete code.  Thanks!


----------



## CodingKing (Feb 10, 2016)

72081-72084 based on number of views:


I found this via googling the phrase "CPT 72010 replacement"


----------

